# www.ssrsi.org



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Want to share this website with you. Survival & Self-Reliance Studies Institute Home Page It is a massive database with lots of e-books, links, and text/pdf files. Categories include homeschool/education, TEOTWAWKI, wilderness and 'primitive' skills, food storage, hunting, self-defense, etc. A little bit of everything there. Hope you like it.


----------



## RossA (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the link.


----------

